# Another question (sorry lol)



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Only meeeee  Pain in the bum again but goign back to the green form   what does GAMETES  mean. I have got parts on the form that ask if i want to limit the amount of live births using my donated gametes? and also date gametes supplied for use? Sorry if im sounding thick i just want it all sorted before i go on monday.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gametes are sperm or eggs. Incidentally, gonads are ovaries or bollix. The things you learn on this ferility journey, eh?

Good luck with the form! I just wrote a letter in the end - it's much easier to do on computer as you can correct and amend it all.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for that bet i sound right thick. Hope my recipient isnt reading this  . I wrote up what i was gonna put on my form on the comp firts and saved it so i can keep a copy for myself and make sure i got it right  

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Sally - I wrote the whole of my back page (the bit that the parents can have when/if a live birth is achieved) on the computer - nearly a side and a half of A4! I wasn't going to sit and re-write all that by hand and it said on the form it can be completed electronically so I printed it off when it was done and the clinic just stapled the printed copy into the form. 

I did handwrite all of the other sections including the goodwill message to the child. 

Hope that helps  

Lou
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God no - you don't sound thick at all! It's such a steep learning curve, this fertility treatment - you learn as you go along. I wouldn't have known that before.

Good luck with it all!

xx


----------

